# Cavs @ Pistons | Game #73 | 3/29/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 73*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(40-32) @* *Detroit Pistons** (51-21)*

_*Saturday, March 29, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio, *NBATV*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace Of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> After clinching their fourth consecutive division title - and sixth in seven years - the Detroit Pistons’ main focus is to get healthy for the playoffs.
> 
> Detroit, though, will continue to make a run for the best record in the Eastern Conference when it hosts the Cleveland Cavaliers on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damon Jones is starting....once again doesn't look like we can bring our full roster to a game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Defense terrible early. Down 10-2 already

Damon on Chauncey is a BAD matchup


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good execution out of the timeout


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Another nice play in transition


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big Ben looks good early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons really coming out with some fire early

Cavs need to respond


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Detroit has tons of energy. They look good early on.

On a slight note for the Cavs, at least Ben looks decent early on having been out with a bad back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice play out of the time out called by Brown. It's been a while since I could say that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ the refs not calling anything on that last possession


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down 11 after one quarter of play (18-29). Not looking good.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There is some bull**** reffing going on here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons aren't messing around. Crazy intensity by them early in this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> There is some bull**** reffing going on here


Pistons always get away with murder at home


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God our defense is horrible right now. Pistons are scoring on every possession


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z struggling. If he doesn't play better we have no chance

No Drew to help with inside scoring anymore


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron into the game now but the lead is now HUGE.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons defense is WAY illegal

They have 2 people camping in the lane when Lebron gets the ball


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Easy to play defense when they let Rip just grab Lebron on any cuts.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally seems out of position nearly all the time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones is killing the defense again: Lebron has to play the Pg on D again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not sure why they keep going to Z on the lwo block when he hasn't been succesful


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

No respect for Wally. lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are the Pistons allowed to hack and foul with no call??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How the **** is that not a foul on Rasheed there?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing bull**** obvious call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The refs should have just told the Cavs to stay home today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That might be the worst missed call I've ever seen

I mean I would immediately ask to review the tape of that play with that ref and ask him what the hell he was looking at??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man this team is an embarassment. 

I'm not even sure we can hold onto the 4 seed anymore


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Detroit is moving there feet on defense. Lebron keeps throwing his shoulder into guys who are in position in front of him and looking suprised when he doesn't get a call.

That one with Rasheed was a foul, but on that very same play Pavlovic clearly fouled Rip Hamilton going the other way. I didn't hear any complaining last game in Cleveland when the officials swallowed there whistles.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down 16 points at halftime (33-49).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cut it down to 16: the Pistons have outplayed the Cavs but they have gotten a ton of help from these refs. Hard to get upset with the way Cleveland is playing when the Cavs are being used as punching bags by the Pistons and the refs are letting them getting away with it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

MLKG said:


> Detroit is moving there feet on defense. Lebron keeps throwing his shoulder into guys who are in position in front of him and looking suprised when he doesn't get a call.
> 
> That one with Rasheed was a foul, but on that very same play Pavlovic clearly fouled Rip Hamilton going the other way. I didn't hear any complaining last game in Cleveland when the officials swallowed there whistles.


We see different things. I see a lot of holding and hacking. On the post ups, LeBron's often fouled several times before catching the ball. 

For what it's worth, you play a more physical brand of basketball than Cleveland, all things considered.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MLKG said:


> Detroit is moving there feet on defense. Lebron keeps throwing his shoulder into guys who are in position in front of him and looking suprised when he doesn't get a call.
> 
> That one with Rasheed was a foul, but on that very same play Pavlovic clearly fouled Rip Hamilton going the other way. I didn't hear any complaining last game in Cleveland when the officials swallowed there whistles.


You know very well the last game the calls went both ways. If you think Cavs fans moan about the refs just arbitrarily I suggest you read the last two game threads where the Cavs lost. There was no blaming of refs for the losses in those threads


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Billups has great confidence against Damon...that matchup just doesn't work


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ben hurt.

Even that play though there was a clear foul on that lob by McDyess. We're getting our *** kicked but wow the refs just aren't calling ANYTHING on Detroit


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What's wrong with LeBron? This will be his 3rd straight poor outing and it doesn't seem like he's attacking the basket much lately.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ben hurt.
> 
> Even that play though there was a clear foul on that lob by McDyess. We're getting our *** kicked but wow the refs just aren't calling ANYTHING on Detroit


Hacking the arm on a lob is not considered a foul in Detroit


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> What's wrong with LeBron? This will be his 3rd straight poor outing and it doesn't seem like he's attacking the basket much lately.


He's getting hacked left and right with no calls: not much you can do when the opponent can grab you on cuts and fouls you on shots with impunity


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

McDyess is c/o about that foul?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats' a jump ball? Lol pathetic


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons got away with 2 fouls on the last possession

They fouled Lebron on the pick and roll and then Rip reached around again. I say pull the starters, let the new guys and Boobie play. We're not coming back in a game reffed like this


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down 22 after three quarters of play. Only 12 more minutes of pain.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike B. should pull Lebron. Not sure what Mike B. is trying to accomplish


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Is Lebron trying to get hurt in the 4th quarter of a blowout? He's blatently going for numbers right now. Why is Mike Brown leaving him in?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> You know very well the last game the calls went both ways. If you think Cavs fans moan about the refs just arbitrarily I suggest you read the last two game threads where the Cavs lost. There was no blaming of refs for the losses in those threads


But you are blaming the refs for this loss?

Detroit is shooting 50%, the free throws are about dead even, and they've actually been called for 4 more fouls.

One bad call against Lebron in the second quarter doesn't change a game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MLKG said:


> But you are blaming the refs for this loss?
> 
> Detroit is shooting 50%, the free throws are about dead even, and they've actually been called for 4 more fouls.
> 
> One bad call against Lebron in the second quarter doesn't change a game.


Give me a break: the first half when this game was lost the reffing was clearly one sided. And don't come in here talking about blaming refs: every time Detroit loses you over the years have always pointed out ref mistakes in every game thread that I've seen you post in with regards to Detroit. So spare me if I think you are bit biased - again look through the game threads and while people will whine about calls we rarely call out the refs. This game was one sided reffing. Detroit played well no doubt but they had a lot of help today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Refs seucked, but the Cavs sucked even worse.

Hate to keep saying it but we are a HORRIBLE road team right now and there is what, 8 games left?

Getting out of the 1st round will take some serious effort with the way we are playing, probably 7 games


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Refs seucked, but the Cavs sucked even worse.
> 
> Hate to keep saying it but we are a HORRIBLE road team right now and there is what, 8 games left?
> 
> Getting out of the 1st round will take some serious effort with the way we are playing, probably 7 games


Making a huge trade in the middle of the season with multiple players when we also have multiple injuries looks like a killer when you combine it with Mike Brown. He's just so damn slow at figuring out player combo, etc that we really have little time if any to develop chemistry. Like tonight when we were having trouble scoring he totally forgot he had Joe Smith to run the pick and roll with.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> –Based on my conversations with players and coaches, I think of one the reasons the Cavs and LeBron couldn’t answer the move to put Rip Hamilton on him was due to the limited plays they have installed on offense. *I am told they are not yet ready to operate with LeBron in the post because they aren’t crisp with how to handle the double teams. These are the penalites you pay when you make an 11-player deal this late in the season. Not everyone is up to speed, things have been forgotten, things are in disarray.* I supposed they’ll have to be more ready when they play the Pistons again on the final night of the season. Although, that game will probably be meaningless to Detroit.
> * –That said, there must be better work by the players and coaching staff to help LeBron out. He was being swallowed up by the Pistons and it didn’t seem to me like much was being done about it.* He settled for jumpers, too much, but he never had much space and there didn’t look like many antidotes were being tried.


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/

Very reassuring BW very reassuring 

I don't think this has anything to do with losing Gooden/Hughes "talents": we do miss the chemistry that has developed over 2 years of playoffs, training camps, and regular season. Now we don't even have a training camp to get all these guys in and our other guys are in and out hurt. How much did that make up for Mike Brown's anemic offensive coaching? How much did that make up for lack of overall talent (at least they knew how to get out of Lebron's way and didn't make it harder for him)?


----------

